# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - save = ruaj

## kodi403

Ne vend te perdorimit te fjales "Shpeto" do te ishte me mire te perdoret fjala "Ruaj".

Pra, ne vend se te shkruhet p.sh.: "Shpeto NTFS rrjedhat" do te shkruhej "Ruaj NTFS rrjedhat", per shkak se keto rrjedha jane duke u ruajtur e jo shpetuar.

Shendet!

----------


## benseven11

Save nuk ka kuptimin Shpeto po Kursej ose ruaj
dmth kursen nje kopje te nje file ose programi ne nje direktory te driverit C
Ne qofte se nje file ose programi psh kur e shkarkon nuk e ben save (duke mos klikuar ne Save buton) por klikon ne butonin Open =Hap atehere cndodh
file ose skedari do shkarkohet ne Folderin e Temporary internet files(kjo rendon edhe Ram in si memorje)
gje qe eshte e pasigurte pasi sa here do pastrosh kompjuterin 
me plehrat dhe filet e panevojshme do te te humbase edhe ndonje file ose program me vlere qe ti e ke shkarkuar duke perdorur butonin open(dhe jo save)

----------


## edspace

> save = ruaj


Kjo është nga fjalët më të lehta për të përkthyer;  save - ruaj.

----------


## Elian70

save --> depozito

----------

